# Anyone else excited or just me ......



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

.....about Aliens Colonial Marines and also Bioshock Infinite. ?? Both released Feb 2013   

I have been waiting along time for both TBH, esp Aliens, when its original publisher decided to put it up for sale,  ..... but finally they are both looking great, the youtube vids prove that 

James


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just you buddy :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep just you mate!

TBH I wasn't aware of either of these games but I'll check them out on the tube now! I think Bioshock is one of those games you love or hate.


----------

